# Sodium Bicarbonate for SMB?!?



## Jason1 (Dec 23, 2011)

I accidentally added baking soda to a batch today instead of SMB!  (I am a novice and luckily it was only a small quantity. I'm hoping to walk through the steps a few times before I go on to anything substantial) After realizing what I did, I added SMB, but all I get is a white powder at the bottom. Any suggestions? Any of you guys ever mixed up your chemicals? Thanks in advance. Everyone seems so helpful here.

Jason


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 23, 2011)

Is you SMB sodium metabisulfite ("ite" and not "ate")?
Did you stir it as you added it?


Jim


----------



## Jason1 (Dec 23, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Is you SMB sodium metabisulfite ("ite" and not "ate")?
> Did you stir it as you added it?
> 
> 
> Jim



I believe its metabisulf_ite_ ("Stump Out" by Bonide)
I added a little, stirred a little, added a little, etc.


----------



## jimdoc (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think all Stumpout is the same, you should check the label.

Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 23, 2011)

If it is made by Bonide,then you are ok.But Jim is right not all stump outs are the same.


----------



## Jason1 (Dec 23, 2011)

Would the smb in Stump Out have a shelf life? The bottle looks fairly new.


----------



## Jason1 (Dec 23, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> I don't think all Stumpout is the same, you should check the label.



It never says what the chemical is. With all these other regulations, you would think the manufacturer would have to put it on there.


----------



## butcher (Dec 23, 2011)

Most all of the time the bottle of stump remover says what it is (all of them I bought do), and if you cannot find it on the bottle look up the MSDS it will.

http://www.bonide.com/lbonide/msds/msds271.pdf

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&site=&q=sodium+pyrosulfite&oq=Sodium+pyrosulphite&aq=0s&aqi=g-s3g-v1g-sv1g-v1&aql=&gs_sm=c&gs_upl=2812l2812l0l4922l1l1l0l0l0l0l63l63l1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=214f322f61c06282&biw=1152&bih=619

http://www.bonide.com/faq/plant_care.html


----------



## Dr. Poe (Dec 30, 2011)

I use a mixture of sodium bi-sulfite and sodium meta bi-sulfite which I buy at the hardware store under the brand name "Iron Out".
Dr. Poe


----------



## Jason1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## kuma (Jan 17, 2012)

butcher said:


> Most all of the time the bottle of stump remover says what it is (all of them I bought do), and if you cannot find it on the bottle look up the MSDS it will.



8)


----------



## AtoMIKu235 (May 14, 2014)

To many salts, time to pour it into your waste tank , , , , lol


----------



## Charles Connor (May 21, 2014)

what you could have in the bottom is the sodium bicarbonate that formed again by addind the SMB since both have sodium by adding it to the dissosiate ions in the solution the reaction went back to reactives, filter it and add some SMB if it drops the gold, i used to add NaHCO3 to my baths too, but i does nothing helpful, it could help with the pH, but im not that sure...


----------

